# 6.5x55mm vs. 7.62x39mm



## tundrawolf (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Swedish Mauser chambered in the 6.5 and a Russian SKS chambered in the 7.62x39.

The other day I hit a coyote in the upper torso between the front legs twice with the SKS at 65 yards, and it managed to run away anyway. I'd like to save the 6.5 ammo because it is scarce, but.. What do you think? I would have thought that the 7.62 would have been more than adequate for a coyote. It escaped into a mine where I could not verify its death.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are not shooting good bullets in your 7.62X39 they will almost always act like an ice pick. Most of those bullets have a steel jacket that are copper washed.

The US did not boycott the 1980 Summer Olympics in Moscow due to political reasons: Chuck Norris killed the entire US team with a single round-house kick during TaeKwonDo practice.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I wouldnt shot either...just my .02.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Both will work fine, but as People said, choose a good bullet for the job. If it were me I would be using the 6.5X55. Of all that I have shot they are surprisingly accurate. Military ammo for both isn't a good choice for hunting though.


----------

